# Early Hoyt Pro Medalist Recurve Bow - Strings?



## Jakeedaman21 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello all, 

I am new here and fairly new to archery. The most expierence I have was from my Eagle Scouting days (which were only a few years ago as Im 19 years old) and am trying to get back into it. My grandfather has given me several traditional style bows including a older Hoyt Pro Medalist in near perfect condition. Its is marked with:

70'
3pm1256
34#

I assume that it means that it is a 70 inch bow with a 34 pound pull at 28 inches. What I need to find out however is what length/type of string to put on it. I do not have strings for any of the three bows he gave me, which means i get to chase the answers down! Thanks for all your help in advance.

-Jake

(I tried to post the pics I have of it, but because I am a newer member I am unable. If you would like to help and need to see pictures, I can PM the link to you.)


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Jakeedaman21 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new here and fairly new to archery. The most expierence I have was from my Eagle Scouting days (which were only a few years ago as Im 19 years old) and am trying to get back into it. My grandfather has given me several traditional style bows including a older Hoyt Pro Medalist in near perfect condition. Its is marked with:
> 
> ...


Jake,

I beieve that it would need a B50 string of 16-18 strands and 67" long. All you need to do is order a B-50 70"AMO string.

Also I would love to see pics of the bows, I love the older ones!!


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

70" and [email protected] is correct. You will need a dacron string (B-50 or B-500), but 10-12 strands is plenty. The length should be 66-67". Either flemish or endless loop will work just fine. Pretty sure it came with an endless loop string, but a flemish would work just as well.

I wouldn't order a "one size fits all" string, as you'll get a string that is strong enough for an 80# bow. It will work, but will cost you performance and you probably won't be able to get a nock to fit anywhere close to correctly. To get the most from your bow, get a string that's made for your bow weight, or one where you can specify the number of strands and size of serving.

Chad


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

2 things to add... 

Make sure the string maker is aware of the model of bow. The string should be about 67" *after being fully stretched*. Dacron, especially 10 or 12 strand, will stretch considerably. If you're going to be using aluminum arrows suitable in spine, they will likely take 1/4" nocks, and so 10 strands will be about right. No more than 12.

Also, the Hoyts had fairly small limb tips, so the end loops should be on the smaller side compared to strings made for hunting bows


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

Stay away from Fastflight strings, they will damage your limbs. I have a 69" 5pm that still shoots well after 35 years. Do something nice for your granddad. It's a great bow.

TAO


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

That old bow should probably take a 66" string. The old Hoyt Pro Medalists took an extremely high brace height. I've even seen some that had 10" brace heights. You definitely want to use dacron, not low stretch fast flite type material as the bow wasn't designed for them. You are the proud possessor of a bow that probably won more archery tournaments than any other single design. Early Hoyt knew what he was doing when he designed that bow as it became the forerunner of virtually all the modern target recurves of today. It may have been equalled, but never beaten.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Jake - 

The 70" wooden Hoyt PM's brace heights could range from 8" to over 10", depending on the particular bow and the archer's choice of arrows. Therefore, you might need a string between 66" and 67". That bow should only be shot with Dacron stings (B-50 or B-500) and 12 strands is std for that weight and will afford proper nock fit with a 0.020" serving. Depending on your draw length, odds are an 1816 will be a good first guess arrow.

Jack is correct about that bow. It, and the later 4, 5 an 6PMs were in a class of their own and are the forerunner of modern Olympic style target bows. The same design, minus the wood is still in use today. 

As far as pictures, here you go:










Congrats,

Viper1 out.


----------



## marshallswansea (Jun 30, 2009)

*hoyt*

i have been given a hoyt pro medalist t/d that belonged to my late grandfather who was a welsh paralimpic champion many moons ago in archery i dont know anything about the bow or what model it is all i have to go on is

t/d l 45569j-s
amo
h24-66"-40lbs
h20-63"-42lbs

then with the hoyt emblam with por medalist t/d and then the patent numbers 

i am trying to work out when the bow was made and what sort of bow it was in its day ie top class or below 

if there is anything you can tell me to help as i wouldn't mind uding the bow as it is just gathering dust on top of my cupboards (in its case) and its a shame for it to be there


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

m - 

It seems to be a T/D 1 (ie without a number after it), made in the early 70's. Can't tell by the serial number (never been good with those) if you have a 20" or 24" riser (you can measure it from end to end to find out), but it sounds like you have the short limbs. 

Yes, it was "world class" for it's time and still holds it own against some of the current offerings. It will take a 12 strand endless loop DACRON string (don't try using any of the modern string materials on it), and the length / brace height will depend on which riser you have.

Posting a picture would help.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

Which metal riser recurve with synthetic material limbs is the same design as a PM?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Bender -



Bender said:


> Which metal riser recurve with synthetic material limbs is the same design as a PM?


Technically - ALL of them  

Earl freely let anyone use his patents, and most did.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

So going to different materials, with removable limbs that are mounted using a near universal (ILF) system in manner that makes them adjustable does not count as a different design from the one piece wooden PM? Well, the guy who started the thread, i'm sure got the string info he needed. Still I guess I'm just not seeing it. Depends on how you define the word "design"?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Bender -



> Depends on how you define the word "design"?


Yup, guess it does. Better do a little more research into it. Earl developed the ILF limb coupling too, btw.

Viper1 out.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

> So going to different materials, with removable limbs that are mounted using a near universal (ILF) system in manner that makes them adjustable does not count as a different design?


If you look at all of Earl Hoyt's bows from the early one piece Medalists and the T/D 1 Medalist that you have to the T/D 4 Medalist, his later Sky limbs and risers and all of the new Tec risers, you will notice the same limb and riser geometry. Earl Hoyt's designs have lasted over 40 years, whether it's a one piece bow or a three piece bow the design is effectively the same. If you look at his early compound bows, you will see the same geometry at work.

TAO


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey the PMs were great bows. My wife has one. I'm not saying it was a poor design. That would be foolish. Even if the limb and riser goemetry is the same as a later ILF model though, to say that that is the same design, well.... I'm not buying it. Those bows are different designs, with certain specfic improvements that qualified as patentable differences. To say that they are the same, now that would be foolish.
Enough of this though. Its a pointless discussion and I truly regret that I said anything.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

> Its a pointless discussion and I truly regret that I said anything.


I don't think any of this is pointless, we are sharing points of view. It is good to see how other people think. I wasn't discounting the value of the patents, a lot of them are for valuable modern manufacturing processes. I just didn't feel that different attachment methods changed the overall design. Just my opinion.

TAO


----------



## ncheels (Jun 3, 2009)

Tony/anyone,

Can you tell me any info about this Hoyt? I was told it was a Hoyt Pro. Any info on what age it might be, just from the photos? I have no info on it as far as model # or anything.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Richard -

Early 70's (or possibly earlier vintage, based on the riser lams). It may or may not have been made by Hoyt. There was a bit of decal swapping going on back then. Companies, including Hoyt, did farm out some of their more entry level bows. That doesn't mean it's a bad bow, I've shot a few of those as well as the Hoyt Pro Custom, years ago, and over all pretty decent, just not the same feel as the PMs. I'd expect them to go at auction between $100 and 200. You should do better at a yard sale 

Viper1 out.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

The bow does have eye-appeal but, being unmarked, I’d have to see it next to a marked bow before calling it a Hoyt. What I have noticed a bit, as bows of questionable lineage come to market, is that some people read “Hoyt Pro” on the arrow rest and, lacking any other information, will make the assumption that it is a Hoyt bow…but, Hoyt Pro rests were innovative at the time and found their way on to many bows other than Hoyt’s.

Be that as it may, what strikes me as a bit out of the ordinary is the way the wood at the rear of the shelf was added/laminated to the riser. IMO, something about it says repair or afterthought to me, as it would make little sense to add such a detail to a production bow. Not that it says anything negative about the bow…just increases the curiosity factor. Good Luck with it. Rick.


----------



## ncheels (Jun 3, 2009)

AH, good point Rick. I noticed that wood piece seam, but didin't think twice about it.. Very distinct that it was added, as for a repair. There is some marking on the bottom limb, in pic #1 but it's too small to read. I'll have to check it out in person.


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

Jakedaman, you have a very fine bow there. I have one just like it, made I believe in 1969. It is still my favorite bow for form practice. With suitable arrows it is suitable for any target competition. Aluminum arrows in size 1816 would probably be a good choice, with light 70 to 100 grain points, left full length. - lbg


----------



## bilbowbone (Jan 15, 2011)

Viper's right about the 1816 arrows. I got Easton 1814 X7 Eclipses with 60 grain target points for my #34 Hoyt 4PM and they tuned and work beautifully!


----------



## dayrlm (May 20, 2010)

If noone else offers a suggestion I do make both Endless loop and Flemish strings and 12 stqrns is plenty of either B-50 or B-500. PM me if interested.


----------



## WarSprite (Aug 19, 2011)

*Getting back into the Longbow thing and loving it!*

I just bought my pro hoyt medalist at a yard sale for $25.00 in good shape without any strings or balancers. I grew up target shooting longbows but my old bow was nothing like this, I knew this was something special upon sight and promptly snatched it up with loving care. I would like a little more info on my bow though before I start putting it back together like it should be. I've followed the thread down to this point and I know that I need to get a 12-string none synthetic, plus stay away from the one size fits all type but I'm not sure about the other specs. The numbers for my bow are 70", 3pm (thanks for the pics viper1), serial number 1443, 35 #. First thing I'd like to know is, can I find out when my bow was made? Second, what's the proper way to clean the bow (is a little dirty with very few scratches or dings in the wood)? Third, what's the length of the balancers I should be using for the bow for a 5'10" man? Fourth, should i use the same strings posted by all you guys before at a 28" draw or do I need a longer or shorter draw for mine since my lbs are a little higher? Please help the re-noobie.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

WS - 

The 3PM came out mid 1960s, probably around '66. 

Yes, you need a 12 strand Dacron string (Dacron is a synthetic too, btw), you don't want to use any of the new Fastflight type strings. The bidirectionally tapered limb (tips) won't handle it.

Start cleaning with a damp cloth or with something like Pledge. For scratches, light automotive polishing compounds or scratch removers can work well. 

The std length of the twin stabs were about 9", but they came in various lengths. I have some as short as 3". The length you use is a matter of feel and not really related to your height or draw length. 

That bow will gain or loose about 2# per inch above or below the 35# marked at 28". 

Arrows will depend on your draw length. If you can use a 29" arrow or less, use aluminum 1816s. If your draw length is longer, let me know how long, and I can give you some suggestions.

$25, huh? Nice!

Viper1 out.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Boy, $25 for a Hoyt PM. What a deal. One of the things I've found works at cleaning up old bows is "Scratch Out" by Kit which you can find in the automotive section of your local hardware store. It's designed to remove scrathes and haze from auto finishes and plexiglass, but works just fine on fiberglass bow limbs and risers.


----------



## SPDixon (Aug 16, 2013)

I have shot 3pm 4pm and 5pm. I would not recommend shooting carbons. If you use dacronB with a 70" bow no less than 12 strands.




Stash said:


> 2 things to add...
> 
> Make sure the string maker is aware of the model of bow. The string should be about 67" *after being fully stretched*. Dacron, especially 10 or 12 strand, will stretch considerably. If you're going to be using aluminum arrows suitable in spine, they will likely take 1/4" nocks, and so 10 strands will be about right. No more than 12.
> 
> Also, the Hoyts had fairly small limb tips, so the end loops should be on the smaller side compared to strings made for hunting bows


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

> Yes, you need a 12 strand Dacron string (Dacron is a synthetic too, btw), you don't want to use any of the new Fastflight type strings. The bidirectionally tapered limb (tips) won't handle it.


Technically the bowstring referanced is made from polyester, not dacron...but most still refer to it as "dacron". The reason you don't want to use any of the "High Performance" (HMPE or HMPE blends, commonly referred to generically as "fast flight") is the tips aren't reinforced and the string grooves aren't cut at the proper angle for these materials, so the bow could be damaged by them.

10 strands is plenty strong enough for 35#, but you may like more--like so many other things in this sport, it's mainly a matter of personal preferance. I'd go with B-55 for the material--it's a step above B-50 or B-500.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

I second the BCY B-55. Technically still a polyester like B-50, so it is fine and perfectly safe for vintage pre-FF (HMPE) bows. However it has less stretch, less creep, and the bow doesn't feel like its strung with a bungee cord when you shoot it.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Tagged for a later response. [later


----------



## Tids1960 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey Viper

Those are some nice models... I'm looking for some information on Hoyt Pro Medalist 2PM2813 #66. Strings to be exact. The last time the bow was strung and used, I'm guessing was 50 maybe 51 years ago. The once White ( I believe ) fiberglass has a nice light "post it" color to it. The 2PM2813 and other specs were hand painted with gold paint on the front/back of the pistol grip. It looks similar (wood layering ) to the one you have in the center of your photo and has the golf tee and ball weights. It is currently in the possession of my 82 year old parent, who like a good son, is trying to find strings for her to go shoot. Being out in farm country near LNAS our resources are at a disadvantage. Thanks for your time


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Tids - 

Humm old thread. 

IIRC the bow was make in the mid 1960's.
Check for any splits along the lamination lines (limbs and riser) and listen for any creaks while stringing and on the first few draws. Do a few partial draws at first.
The yellowing of the finish on the limbs adds character, but can be sanded off and refinished if you really want to (I wouldn't). 
I would start with a 62", 12 strand B-50 Dacron string, shooting for an 8" brace height for starters. 

Remember two things, that bow has wood tip over lays and was designed for either B-50 or it's predecessor, B-43. I wouldn't try any thing "newer". 

Nice bow!

Viper1 out.


----------

